# Lidocaine Injection for pain



## lasmith95 (Nov 2, 2011)

How do I bill for a Lidocaine injection not associated with a procedure?  The
physician gave a subcutaneous Lidocaine injection for suboccipital pain. Do I use
96372 for therapeutic injection? Also, the only HCPCS code I can find for Lidocaine is J2001 
and that's for intravenous infusion. Are we allowed to bill separately or is the injection
part of the E/M?


----------



## ajs (Nov 2, 2011)

lasmith95 said:


> How do I bill for a Lidocaine injection not associated with a procedure?  The
> physician gave a subcutaneous Lidocaine injection for suboccipital pain. Do I use
> 96372 for therapeutic injection? Also, the only HCPCS code I can find for Lidocaine is J2001
> and that's for intravenous infusion. Are we allowed to bill separately or is the injection
> part of the E/M?



Lidocaine no longer has a HCPCS code for injection.  It is now considered included if it is administered in the course of an E/M encounter.


----------



## lasmith95 (Nov 3, 2011)

Thank you!


----------

